# iPhone or Galaxy?



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2013)

iPhone or Galaxy......

Pick one and give a reason why you chose the one you picked.


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2013)

Iphone! :lol: 

More secure, easier to use. Best phone I ever had 4, and now the 5s. 

Disclaimer: I get them for free provided by my job.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333421#p333421 said:


> Jim » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]Iphone! :lol:
> 
> More secure, easier to use. Best phone I ever had 4, and now the 5s.
> 
> Disclaimer: I get them for free provided by my job.



Yeah....free from work is pretty common.

My Disclaimer: I will be buying one outright. Looking for a used (whichever I pick and for a good price) that I can connect to T-Mobile.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 31, 2013)

If you want a phone that teenage girls and trend following college kids made popular buy the iCrapple, but if you want to respect yourself in the morning buy a Galaxy......

Reason: Anti iAnything


----------



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333429#p333429 said:


> BassAddict » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]If you want a phone that teenage girls and trend following college kids made popular buy the iCrapple, but if you want to respect yourself in the morning buy a Galaxy......
> 
> Reason: Anti iAnything



Rebel!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 31, 2013)

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333429#p333429 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]If you want a phone that teenage girls and trend following college kids made popular buy the iCrapple, but if you want to respect yourself in the morning buy a Galaxy......
> ...



It's how I roll!


----------



## RAMROD (Oct 31, 2013)

iPhone!
Have had the 3 both 4's and now the 5. Yes work has provided me with my 4 and 5. But I bought the 3 to begin with that went to my wife then my son and now is used as a knock about ipod. Son now has the wife's old 4S and we have the 5's. Wife never got use to pc's but loves her iPad, same system as her phone made it a lot easyier for her. We also really like Facetime with me working away from home its great.


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2013)

Facetime rocks! Especially if you have kids.


----------



## RAMROD (Oct 31, 2013)

Jim said:


> Facetime rocks! Especially if you have kids.


X2


----------



## kensho1976 (Oct 31, 2013)

Note 2 or 3. Bigger, nicer screen. Use Skype for cross platform video calls. I've owned an iPhone 3s, 4, and 5, and the Note is superior in every way that counts to me - email, media, and browsing.


----------



## DrNip (Oct 31, 2013)

Had the 1st galaxy and that phone sucked balls. Constantly screwed up. Kind of put a bad taste in my mouth. The galaxy 3 and 4 feel cheap. Probably because of the plastic housing. I now have the iphone 5 and love it. You won't get me to ever buy a Mac though.


----------



## DuraCraft (Oct 31, 2013)

iPhone. I just like the best for the long haul, total cost of ownership. Buy full price up front, get on Straight Talk, T- Mobile, etc., and keep me lucres in me own pocket still having the best phone made. Done.

I don't understand all this iAnything hatred. Samsung is foreign company known for trademark, patent violations, etc. But, if I determined that still made the best product, I'd buy it. They don't.


----------



## bigwave (Nov 1, 2013)

I am getting ready to purchase a new phone. I have never had a smart phone and after reading consumer reports they rate the samsung phones towards the top. I have my eyes set on the galaxy III......can anyone tell me why I should not buy the samsung? I know I do not want the Iphone.......cant support that company....has nothing to do with imports.....I just do not like apples business practices. I have boost mobile with no contract.....they are about to launch the Iphone and I have to make a choice. Is there anything I should be aware of with the galaxy?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 1, 2013)

bigwave said:


> I just do not like apples business practices.



Finally, another rebel not following all the other iSheeple.


----------



## airbornemike (Nov 1, 2013)

Galaxy


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new phone as well. Had the original Hero and currently have the EVO 4G, which after 4 years is starting to crap out on me. I LOVE the Android platform. Much better IMO than the iphone platform. Completely open and alot of apps that I get for free from google, I notice people with iphones have to pay for them. If I had to choose it would be the Galaxy simply because of Android. Instead of the Galaxy though, I'm looking into the Nexus 5 which just launched today I believe.


----------



## RStewart (Nov 1, 2013)

Galaxy. Bigger screen, super fast processor, plus it's a Samsung product. I happen to drop my phone a lot & mine has taken much more abuse than what I've seen break the Iphone. I have the S3 & I didn't get it for free.


----------



## DanMC (Nov 1, 2013)

You couldn't give me an i anything.....this i thing it's like a cult ,some join it because they feel pressured and unfortunately end up with an inferior product....30% of every i anything it's made by Samsung....and i prefer android !....ohh, i don't drive a Hyundai or a Kia....but the wife sure loves her high end Samsung laundry machine !.....only because Kenmore now makes garbage.....I'm not crazy about some Korean company but when they are rated #1 what else can you say....maybe accuse them of some tech infringement....yes ! no i anything...i hate beeing ripped off thats because i work for my money !


----------



## RAMROD (Nov 2, 2013)

Boys are we having a droid moment?
LOL
Go to the store pick them up play around with them think about which one will fit in you pocket comfortably, this is the same as Ford vs Chevy it all depends on what you prefer.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 4, 2013)

Love my galaxy 4


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 5, 2013)

I love my Galaxy III, and my wife loves hers. I've been able to get 2 galaxies, pcs, etc. for the cost of one comparable Apple product; which keeps me solvent and my wife happy too :wink:


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333586#p333586 said:


> RAMROD » 02 Nov 2013 03:41 am[/url]"]
> Go to the store pick them up play around with them think about which one will fit in you pocket comfortably, this is the same as Ford vs Chevy it all depends on what you prefer.



This!


Fender,
I think you use a Mac for your work? If so, that same user experience is what you will get on the phone. That being said that huge Samsung looks awesome.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333772#p333772 said:


> Jim » Today, 06:15[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333586#p333586 said:
> ...



You are correct. The problem is... I'm still too cheap to buy new and don't want to contract up again now that I'm finally NOT under contract. Looking for a used one I guess that I can connect to T Mobile.

Sometimes I hate being so cheap.....then again, that's what allows me to take the fishing trips I take.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 19, 2013)

got a galaxy s4 after my waterbottle leaked all over my milestone while it was in my lunchbox  i'll never be one of those iphone sheep.


----------



## therobzilla (Nov 20, 2013)

I really depends on how you are going to use the phone, I have had G3, and now own a G4, company paid for them, but also offered a IPhone.

If you are using and attaching and uploading files saved on your phone or even opening the files and using a spreadsheet application, the Samsung phones are it. Iphone is not very strong is file usage and file storage, and additional storage is not an option on an I phone, the Samsung phones you can add a 64GB SD card and never thing of it again.

I use mine primarily for work, and I could not imagine ever using and iphone, they are not as business oriented as a Samsung. 

Here is another major thing to consider, if you are using a ton of contact and calendar scheduling, the only way to sync the Iphone and Outlook is through ITunes, and I promise you, you won't be real happy with that application trying to work together, apple and Microsoft don't like to play nice in the sandbox and it's a royal PITA to if you are a HEAVY user to sync these application. 

It's a compete breeze with Samsung, they play very nicely in the sandbox. Keep in mind, I'm so dependent on my S4 that I don't even drag a laptop with me to travel much anymore. My Samsung S4 does EVERYTHING!

Just my opinion


----------



## bigwave (Nov 20, 2013)

I just purchased a galaxy, should have it in a couple of days.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 20, 2013)

Update:

Right now, I'm fighting with T-Mobile. Last January I upgraded my daughter's phone and agreed to another 2 year contract (with her phone also). I have 5 phones in my plan. They are saying that I agreed to the contract with all 5 lines. They've screwed me and I'm trying to figure out a way to get back in control without having to pay cancellation fees.

So....until I can do that...I'm still using my crappy 8 year old phone!


----------



## bigwave (Nov 25, 2013)

I like my new phone


----------



## bigwave (Nov 25, 2013)

Now I need to figure out pics


----------



## Schreff (Nov 25, 2013)

Wife has a gallaxy 4 I have the Note 2.... Best phones ever made.

Reason: Icrapple sux 8)


----------



## fender66 (Nov 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335253#p335253 said:


> bigwave » Today, 14:42[/url]"]I like my new phone



I pretty much HATE all phones.

But.......


----------

